# What is the best dry dog food???



## Daisy Mae (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, need some advice. Daisy is now one year old and I have switched from puppy food to regular dog food. Problem is she doesn't seem to like her food. I have been using a grain free dry food, first Canidae for puppies, then Merrick, and now Wellness Core. I've tried switching flavors with each new bag and have been buying small bags trying to find what she likes. I would prefer to feed her dry food but I want her to enjoy her food. Any suggestions.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Millie really loves Canagan Scottish salmon. She's had it since she was weaned off puppy food 18mths ago.A 2Kg bag lasts her 21 days and we feed her twice a day.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Orijen and Acana have worked well for me. But then Lucky seems to eat anything, including horse poo and other things I don't want him to


----------

